# Beautiful Havana boy in East Sussex



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is Coco, a 9 year old Havana boy. He has had a very disturbed life in recent times. First his home was destroyed in a fire, then his owner died and he was put in a shed because he was no longer wanted. He is now in rescue and will soon be looking for a loving permanent home where he can forget the past. He will shortly be having a dental but is otherwise in very good health. When he has had his treatment and has been further assessed he will probably be looking for a fairly quiet life with no small children but possibly a family with teenagers. A small dog should not be a problem. For more details email [email protected]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that photo took my breath away!!!!!! Good luck Coco in finding your forever home


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh beautiful Coco! I hope he finds a lovely home real soon xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How sad, what a beautiful boy, hope he finds a home and love soon.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

*Coco Update*
Coco saw the vet at the same time as Harry. He also impressed the vet with his lovely temperament and is in very good health even though he is 9 years old. His dental is scheduled for 23rd November. He will be available for a new home shortly afterwards.

He is progressing in leaps and bounds, no longer hiding away, purring when stroked and very fond of his radiator and his food, but still cautious about the outside world. It is understandable in view of his past but he just needs more time to realise he has nothing to fear any longer.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

*Further Coco Update.
*
Today Coco went to his new home. His new owners chose him because he looked so sad in his photo and they wanted to make him happy again but, since his dental, he has improved so much, he is very affectionate and made a fuss of them straight away. So Coco is happy and so are his new owners. Let's hope they have many wonderful years together.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wonderful update QOTN thank you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how wonderful! Thanks for the update! He deserves a lovely lifelong home after the awful time he has had, bless him XX :Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful news and glad he's feeling better.


----------

